# Pickens Co. Report



## jtexaslonestar (Sep 15, 2009)

What's  going on where ya'll hunt? I have seen a lot of deer near the Bent Tree area, but that is normal. Nothing with antlers that are amazing, but some decent does. Saw two fawns with a nice momma doe this evening. about 10 deer total. They were lovin' the rain, guess they felt safe.


----------



## steveut79 (Sep 20, 2009)

seen 2 does tonight leaveing our property thats been it hunted wed thur fri and sun all evening hunts havent been able to hunt the morning yet


----------



## bowhunter150 (Sep 20, 2009)

jumped two tuesday morning about 7 and had one come in about 30yrds friday morning but it winded me the way my stand is set up I cant do any good with the wind blowing from the south. I am hunting off cove road in the sandybottoms hunting club


----------



## mountainpass (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pickens deer*

Sorry about the focus and size. How do I make the picture smaller?


----------



## ja88red (Oct 5, 2009)

very nice deer there


----------



## THWACKG5 (Oct 9, 2009)

Our club is at Jones Mountain road and 136 area, we're on 95 acres, Im hunting by a 1/3 acre oat plot, I havent seen anything at all bow hunting, we have four camera's through out the property, and the only pics we"re getting are a couple of decent size does, a couple yearlings, and a ton of bear pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where are the BUCKS!!?!?!?!?!!!!!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 13, 2009)

*Nice buck*



mountainpass said:


> Sorry about the focus and size. How do I make the picture smaller?



That is a joke right???
No resizing can make that deer look small! Hope it works out for you man!! Been seeing a lot of does, but hopefully saturday will bring out the ol' boy of the mountain. cannot wait boys!!!


----------



## secondseason (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't seen a deer from my stand in Pickens.  Satchmo took a doe early in the season and has seen a few more.  We are starting to see scrapes and rubs though.


----------



## mountainpass (Oct 14, 2009)

jtexaslonestar said:
			
		

> That is a joke right???
> No resizing can make that deer look small! Hope it works out for you man!! Been seeing a lot of does, but hopefully saturday will bring out the ol' boy of the mountain. cannot wait boys!!!


 They are really moving right now, and the acorns are huge. Also the turkeys are the most I've ever seen this year.


----------



## bowhunter150 (Oct 15, 2009)

*bucks*

I had two bucks in front of me last week just could not get a shot on them and shot a bear off of our club on cove rd. tuesday evening about 5


----------



## THWACKG5 (Oct 15, 2009)

bowhunter150 said:


> I had two bucks in front of me last week just could not get a shot on them and shot a bear off of our club on cove rd. tuesday evening about 5



Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackbear (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey thats a nice bear congratulations!Did you get it on the north end of sandy bottoms club?There's been a good one hanging around up there for awhile.....give us some details,how far was the shot?I bet you son had a blast!


----------



## bowhunter150 (Oct 16, 2009)

*bear*

I shot the bear just above the sand bar on the south side if you come in from cove road. It was about a 60 yrd shot with the old t/c 54 cal. my son was in tears tuesday night because he could not have a claw out of it he thought the game warden was going to take it when he come to look at it. I guessed the bear was about 200lbs it took me and my dad about 3hrs to get it out I went down in a nasty hole my honda foreman couldn't pull out of.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 17, 2009)

Thats some rough steep land you guys have down in there,I bet it was tough on you guys & the old Honda!Glad you got him!How did everyone do on opening day?All i heard was 2 shots all morning..all far away,one sounded like it was in Gilmer,the other in Cherokee...LOL


----------



## bowhunter150 (Oct 18, 2009)

*opening day*

as far as I know thats the first kill this year I seen alot and shot a doe about a week after season opened but I never could find it I think I hit the corner of its lungs there was bubbles all over the ground but no a good blood trail Im going this evenning if the wind will lay down some and far as getting the bear out steeeep is not the word I had muscles hurting the next morning  I didn't know I had. where are you hunting from our club?


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2009)

Iam just a smidge North of you,i can hear you guys shoot & you can hear me shoot..Good luck!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 19, 2009)

nice bear. had one digging up yellow jackets in my food plot, but have never seen it. Got a doe opening morning, but nothing the rest of the weekend. Too windy on the mtn. going to try a right of way next time.


----------



## BJ4X4 (Oct 21, 2009)

I got this guy near me at 1pm Monday.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 21, 2009)

Congratulations BJ4x4!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 22, 2009)

nice job BJ4X4! definitely looking forward to getting my first buck of the season.


----------



## Hardwood (Oct 22, 2009)

I got this one about 6:30 on the 17th. His neck was swelled and he had the stink, black hocks. Came to a can bleat call. I'm in the Hill City area. Best buck I've taken over here. Good lookin bear. Had one tear my feeder up 2 summers ago. Never saw him though. Good luck yall


----------



## BJ4X4 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks guys! Thats a real nice one Hardwood!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 23, 2009)

yeah hardwood, way to go! just got back from hunting and i didn't see anything until i started driving down the road. almost got two doe in the way i don't want to.


----------



## bowhunter150 (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah I went this evening and didn't see anything maybe it will be better in the morning that is a good looking deer you got there hardwood!


----------



## pettyjfd@gmail.com (Oct 24, 2009)

*pickens county*

i seen a elk and two zebras in marble hill the zebra was a 10 are better  and i shot a kangroo in hill city few years ago no deer seen seen few good ones with a spot light but no luck


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 24, 2009)

is that the same zebra that roams the Jasper Jeep area?


----------



## secondseason (Oct 24, 2009)

My step brother took a nice bear this morning.  My husband took a doe this afternoon.  I didn't see anything this morning.  It was a good morning!


----------



## Hardwood (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks folks, I can't wait for some more 30 degree days. Havent seen much since the little warmup.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 25, 2009)

I am heading out as soon as I get the GC open! Going to sit on a clear cut right of way. Should I rattle/grunt or bleat?  Whatever the case, i hope so see something.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 25, 2009)

one of those days guys. got in the tree at noon and stayed til dark. nothing doing. but i did get to sit in the woods. Sure wished there was a fall turkey season, i saw a flock of almost 20 turkeys. was sure that some does would follow, but didn't. maybe next time. how did ya'll do?


----------



## bowhunter150 (Nov 2, 2009)

*deer*

got a doe sunday about 8:20 thats the first one I have seen while I been in the stand in a while


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 2, 2009)

i went sat. morning and sat in a ground blind. The treestand wasn't going to happen. So i got up and walked around after the downpour. Saw nothing until i was walking back to leave and there were a lot of turkeys scratchin around in my food plot. Thought maybe a doe or two would hang out with them, but nothing.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 7, 2009)

I hope someone on here is celebrating a bbd. I haven't seen one in the daylight in forever. I have a lead on where a nice one is, but until it is dirt nap time for him, i am still batting a big Zero for bucks! Lots of turkeys, squirrels and housecats that look like black panthers! somethings gotta give! good luck to ya'll.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 8, 2009)

Got a 4 pt. today. needed the meat and he got hooked on my tink's and the "can".  his hocks were not too dark yet if at all.  i am just happy to have some more meat in the freezer.


----------



## bowhunter150 (Nov 15, 2009)

got  a doe saturday morning thats the only thing I have seen in two weeks I didnt want to shoot it but I was happy to have some meat the last thing on our club that was killed was two weeks ago and it was a six pt.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 17, 2009)

hoping the weather gets them running about thurs. and friday. got some vacation to burn.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 22, 2009)

Got this guy on Sunday when the wind was howling and the rain was blowing. Tink's, can, grunt---BOOM!


----------



## cwatson (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice buck Hardwood...Took the buck in my avatar 2 weeks ago. Little south of ya'll..not far though.. Seen a huge 10 pointer sun chasing a doe hard right down from big canoe...go figure. He was head down and side stepping hard. To bad i was in my truck


----------



## oliver 42 (Nov 23, 2009)

i work in big canoe regular...always see nice bucks  ... seen a couple of nice bears in300 range


----------



## bowhunter150 (Nov 27, 2009)

me and a buddy seen 3 bucks chasing does thursday I shot a wide 4 this morning they are 0running does like crazy on our club


----------

